# Making that wiring look purty!!!!!



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys,
Took my sweet ass time running fresh wire and making everything tight and organized. Some before and after pictures for you all. Let me know what you think!!!

Before








After








Ben


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

looks great, can you do mine next? lol


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Very Nice! :goodjob:


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

neirfin said:


> looks great, can you do mine next? lol


Thanks guys

And neirfin, do you live around RI? I would hook you up no problem man


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Livingfortheice said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> And neirfin, do you live around RI? I would hook you up no problem man


Lol no wrong side of the US. Mine is comically messy and ive just been too lazy to redo it all. I actually saw your first pic and thought that was great, then I saw the second one and it really puts mine to shame


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have to agree with neirfin thinking the first picture was neat and clean. Then I saw the second picture - WOW!


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm very OCD about no wires showing, besides on the sub box or where amps are mounted. And the wires that are showing need to be neat and run well. See, car audio is just that. Audio. But when I play my system for someone and they want to see what is generating all that power, I don't want them to see a jumbled up mess of wires running everywhere. Having everything uniformed and neat makes it look just as good as it sounds. I've spent too much time and money on my system to not having it being the best it can. And that includes looking the part. 
Funny story actually. I showed my buddies friend my setup tonight and he asked where I got it installed. I told him I always do my own work. He didn't believe me. Had to get my friend to verify it. Haha. Took it as a solid complement.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks fantastic :eusa_clap:


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

comically bad? or cosmically bad...
either way this is how lazy I am when something works great and I don't see it on a regular basis...
I'm using your setup as a motivation to clean up my mess!


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I mean, its rough Neirfin. But give yourself two-three hours, get some zip ties, maybe even some wire loom, and you can make magic happen haha. You are at a major advantage though. Most of your wires are going to be hidden when you put your carpet down, so you dont have to worry much about everyone seeing the mess haha!


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

hah yeah rough is an understatement. luckily, I have a vision... a friend of mine makes cutout metal things with a plasma cutter. we made a boba fett useless decoration. I am going to have him make a aluminum cover where that recessed part is in the trunk, so it not only gives me somewhere to put groceries that will cover the amp, but the cutout will hopefully keep the amp from overheating.
just need to think of what design I want to put on it...


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

neirfin said:


> hah yeah rough is an understatement. luckily, I have a vision... a friend of mine makes cutout metal things with a plasma cutter. we made a boba fett useless decoration. I am going to have him make a aluminum cover where that recessed part is in the trunk, so it not only gives me somewhere to put groceries that will cover the amp, but the cutout will hopefully keep the amp from overheating.
> just need to think of what design I want to put on it...


I'm just curious if that'll cause some vibration with the metal-metal contact?

Ben



Thanks,
Ben


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

it will sit on the bigger recessed edge in the trunk, which will be all metal on carpet... if it starts moving or wearing ill put some rubber bumpers on it or something like a little pad on each corner so it is just barely off the carpet. it will clear the amp no problem, other than the amp there's no exposed metal. i think they make a little trap door for the same purpose of covering that hole i just think a cool design will look better. maybe even a led light underneath it to show off the amp through the design. (not that its an amp worth showing off, but when i replace it with something better, it will be ready to be shown off!)


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

The led customization sounds pretty great there! Just wire it to remote and ground on the amp, and it'll be on whenever the amp is on. That would be very cool brother!


Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Lol. Guess I've always been OCD. Found this little gem of a picture. this was my baby setup in my 2007 saturn ion. Hahahaha MTX terminators running off a pioneer, and a sound ordinance M4075 powering whatever shitty speakers I had in there. But I did always try to make it look pretty. lol.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yea its all neat, great job with that, but If I was a customer I would rather not have all my wires crossing everywhere. Vertical is the way to go


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

loganste123 said:


> Yea its all neat, great job with that, but If I was a customer I would rather not have all my wires crossing everywhere. Vertical is the way to go


I don't think there is a way to not have your power wire and speaker wire cross. I would have had to make 4 cuts into my rug and run a much longer power and ground wire. It makes much more sense, in my opinion, to just cross them and keep the amount of wire run at minimum lengths


----------

